# Russia 29-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Khimki v Shinnik Jaroslavi

29/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (13) 
Lok. Moscow v CSKA Moscow

30/08/2008 13:00 BST
  2.90 2.95 2.40 All Bets (13) 
Luch Energiya V. v Terek Grozny

31/08/2008 09:00 BST
  1.85 3.10 4.20 All Bets (13) 
Dinamo Moscow v FK Moskva

31/08/2008 11:00 BST
  1.727 3.20 4.75 All Bets (13) 
Tomsk v Krylya Sovetov Samara

31/08/2008 12:00 BST
  2.45 2.70 3.10 All Bets (13) 
Amkar v Rubin Kazan

31/08/2008 14:30 BST
  2.60 2.75 2.85 All Bets (13) 
Spartak Moscow v Spartak Nalchik

31/08/2008 17:00 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.75 All Bets (13)


----------

